# lethargic foal



## AMW (22 November 2014)

Have just got a 5 1/2 month old colt foal. He was weaned 2 weeks ago and had a 300 mile trip over 2 days, we got him 3 days ago. He is eating his hay but will not touch hard feed, apparently he was at the stud, we have kept it the same as he was used to. He isn't carrying a lot of weight and has the hairiest coat I have seen on that type.  Put him out today with 2 others and he just grazed, didn't even go for a trot. I've had plenty foals and none have been like this. Not sure if he is just totally overwhelmed by it all or its something else. Going to worm him beginning of week though he is supposed to have been done and thought of redcell to give him a boost. Any thoughts or suggestions. Just wish we could get him eating


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 November 2014)

I would phone the breeder, just in case he has some problem, you should ask for advice and advise them of your concernes. I would ask them for precise details of his worming program to date, foal worming is a bit different to adults. Ask them about ihis coat, it may be that he has been outside all the time, it may be normal, or not, its not somehing I have noted at this stage.
It could be he has picked up an infection,  I would check under the throat, to see if there is a swelling,do you not think you should ask a good equine vet to have a look? Taking the temperature would need two experienced people, he may react quickly to the procedure.
Are you absolutely sure he was weaned ?
Re hard feed, I would grate some carrots, apples and try him on Mare and youngstock type of meusli feed, and maybe some molassed sugar beet, just hand fulls to get him started, it may be he was offered hard feed but did not eat it at the stud. Try hand feeding or feeding at head height, not off the floor.


----------



## Spring Feather (22 November 2014)

What is his temperature?  

He could have a bout of shipping fever; it wouldn't be unusual to have the foal a little out of sorts for a few days as that's quite a long trip for a 5 month old foal.  My foals almost always sell to buyers who are long distance away too (often over a 1,000 miles away) but none of my buyers have ever shipped them at such a young age; generally the foals remain here with me and then are shipped when they become yearlings.

Are there other foals out with him?  Did the breeder send his worming schedule to you?  Is he on a youngstock specific feed?  Only feed that.   If his temperature is normal then I wouldn't worry too much and hopefully he'll perk up in a few days.


----------



## AMW (22 November 2014)

Thanks for the replies, temperature is normal. We put him out with 2 fillies, a yearling and a foal, didn't think he was ready to go with the 2 colt foals. He seemed a bit perkier tonight. Have had a lot of foals and we breed as well, we wean by introducing food with mum, I think he hadn't had hard feed before weaning. I'm probably worrying over nothing but just not how I'm used to them being x


----------



## CBFan (24 November 2014)

I would say he is probably just a bit shell shocked if everything else is normal. Are his joints all ok? No puffiness or lameness at all?


----------



## Alec Swan (24 November 2014)

There have been interesting and thought provoking replies!  In your shoes OP,  I'd check for internal parasites,  I'd consider his 'eye',  I'd consider how he moves,  and his general demeanour,  then I'd probably source the opinion of someone who's local to me,  and who I respected.  Is he in at night?  If he isn't,  do you have the facilities to bring him in?  I'd shake up his hay,  on the floor,  and then I'd sprinkle anything delicious upon it!  As Bonkers,  I'd shred a bit of carrot,  perhaps a bit of apple,  and a bit of 'mix'.  he may not bother the first night,  but he will weaken,  eventually,  they always do!!  DON'T feed titbits,  whatever the temptation!  

Will you let us know how he is,  in a week perhaps?

Alec.


----------



## Rollin (24 November 2014)

Poor little mite.  I hope he soon perks up.

I don't normally wean until 9 months and this year weaned at 6 months, because the foal was taking too much from the dam.  Even so we wean very slowly and after three weeks this foal will suckle given the chance.

By the time we complete weaning the foals are feeling quite secure and independent. If I had put this year's foal on transport and shipped her off after two weeks separation, I am sure she would have been distressed.  I have even had adult horses off their feed when moving yards.

Lots of good advice on this forum but perhaps the baby is suffering separation anxiety.  Do you know if he was eating hard feed before he left his stud?


----------



## AMW (24 November 2014)

We were told he was eating feed albeit slowly as I did ask if he was cleaning up.I have had ponies for over 30 years and we buy in at least 1 foal a year or breed. We have 2 other colt foals and they are boisterous as Colts should be, no way is this little chap ready to go in with them. He has had a little time with the fillies and was a bit more interested the second day. I wouldn't be happy putting him out all day as I really don't think he is ready and we have had very wet weather here. He has always got company on the yard and takes an interest in what's going on. He just looks so poor. Starting on a 5 day wormer tomorrow but going to get a worm count done before for reference as I have my suspicions it will be far from low. I mixed some grass with his feed tonight and he picked at it. He is on good hay as I don't think his tummy could cope with haylage. His poos  are formed so that's good. I think it's going to take him a while to come right but he will hopefully get there. Just such a worry


----------



## Alec Swan (25 November 2014)

AMW,

if you knew the times that I've previously 'looked' at my foals,  and worried over them!!  It's what we do,  and I feel sure that most of it is needless!  I'm also sure that the little man will be fine.  His young system has been given a shock,  and he needs time to recover,  properly.  It wouldn't surprise me to read,  in the Spring,  that he's being a little toad!!

Alec.


----------



## mynutmeg (25 November 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			There have been interesting and thought provoking replies!  In your shoes OP,  I'd check for internal parasites,  I'd consider his 'eye',  I'd consider how he moves,  and his general demeanour,  then I'd probably source the opinion of someone who's local to me,  and who I respected.  Is he in at night?  If he isn't,  do you have the facilities to bring him in?  I'd shake up his hay,  on the floor,  and then I'd sprinkle anything delicious upon it!  As Bonkers,  I'd shred a bit of carrot,  perhaps a bit of apple,  and a bit of 'mix'.  he may not bother the first night,  but he will weaken,  eventually,  they always do!!  DON'T feed titbits,  whatever the temptation!  

Will you let us know how he is,  in a week perhaps?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

except my foal - he will not touch carrot or apple - grated is carefully eaten around or spat out as are any lumps you manage to sneak past him.

OP - my youngster was never one for running about and acting like a 'normal' foal, he'd rather have had his head down so maybe jus thte way your new one is


----------



## Spring Feather (25 November 2014)

mynutmeg said:



			except my foal - he will not touch carrot or apple - grated is carefully eaten around or spat out as are any lumps you manage to sneak past him.

OP - my youngster was never one for running about and acting like a 'normal' foal, he'd rather have had his head down so maybe jus thte way your new one is
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone.  I've bred loads of foals and have never ever had one eat carrots or apples.  Not that I would give them to foals anyway.  

My foals are always incredibly quiet too so I also wouldn't use that as a benchmark for something being wrong.  If you're still concerned OP then call in the vet to give the foal a once-over.


----------



## AMW (27 November 2014)

We have progress! After resorting to cutting grass with scissors he is now eating his feed with the grass mixed through. He is a lot brighter in himself and is on a 5 day wormer and redcell. Still a long way to go but Rome wasn't built in a day. Feeling a bit happier with him


----------



## Alec Swan (27 November 2014)

Indeed,  you have progress.  Well done!  'Turning a horse around',  is always a slow process.  One word of warning;  Be very careful that you don't 'overdo' him.  It's SO tempting with a growing youngster which appears to need 'help',  as I know to my cost.

Another point;  we've just bought in a horse for the DG to ride.  He's barely bothered with the hay which he's been offered,  and that's not because the hay is deficient,  but that it's 'different'.  It wasn't to his liking.  7 days in,  and he's now finding it more palatable,  it seems!

Alec.


----------

